# Anyone here listen to Knocked Loose?



## Bearitone (Sep 27, 2016)

They released a new album recently and I just can't get over how sick the guitar tone is. I would do anything to get that midrange character


----------



## Big_taco (Sep 28, 2016)

These dudes made a killer, heavy as .... album.


----------



## Mike (Sep 28, 2016)

Love em. I think they just keep getting better with each release.


----------



## You (Sep 28, 2016)

I enjoy them greatly. An excellent beatdown hardcore band.


----------



## You (Sep 28, 2016)

I enjoy their release "Pop Culture"


----------



## You (Sep 28, 2016)

bump 

Band needeth recognition


----------



## cwhitey2 (Sep 28, 2016)

Yes...yes I do...and I punch people eveytime I do. Beyond heavy


----------



## Mprinsje (Sep 29, 2016)

I sure do, new record is absolutely killer. Pop culture is one of my favorite beatdown records/ep's out there.


----------



## bpprox22 (Sep 29, 2016)

YES


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Sep 29, 2016)

I really dig the music, but the vocals kinda kill it for me. His lows are good, but those highs are kind of grating to my ear. That is some killer guitar tone, though!


----------



## Eptaceros (Sep 29, 2016)

You can probably get something close to that tone using an HM-2 not on full blast.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Sep 29, 2016)

I saw them live with The Acacia Strain and Oceano fairly recently. Thoroughly unimpressed. They are just another beatdown-focused hardcore band like Code Orange (formerly Code Orange Kids) albeit with cleaner production and mixing. The vocalist's highs are just terrible live. And all of his lyrics are ripped cliché lines that you've heard over and over in other artists' music, which I find kind of annoying.

Still, getting in the pit to this kind of music live is crazy fun.


----------



## MikeH (Sep 29, 2016)

I remember these guys starting out right at the time my last band was. I heard them opening for a touring band (forget what show it was, though I remember Guft Giver was on it. They're terrible.). It's nuts to see them gaining momentum. I dig the hell out of this kind of music, and being from my hometown gives them extra points.


----------



## DevinShidaker (Sep 30, 2016)

we just took these guys out with us a little while ago. They put on a great live show, and they are super fun to be around. On top of that their new record is super heavy.


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 2, 2016)

DevinShidaker said:


> we just took these guys out with us a little while ago. They put on a great live show, and they are super fun to be around. On top of that their new record is super heavy.



I actually saw you guys with Oceano and Knocked Loose in Van Nuys recently! All of you killed it.


----------



## bhakan (Oct 2, 2016)

This album is great. My friend's band plays with them a lot and he's always told me they were sick. I never really gave them a chance before because I'm not super into beatdown type stuff, but this album is just really well done. 

Also


Eptaceros said:


> You can probably get something close to that tone using an HM-2 not on full blast.


I agree with this. Definitely sounds like using an HM2 or similar as a boost instead of a distortion. Been doing that a lot recently with mine and it definitely is in this ballpark.


----------



## Bearitone (Oct 3, 2016)

bhakan said:


> This album is great. My friend's band plays with them a lot and he's always told me they were sick. I never really gave them a chance before because I'm not super into beatdown type stuff, but this album is just really well done.
> 
> Also
> 
> I agree with this. Definitely sounds like using an HM2 or similar as a boost instead of a distortion. Been doing that a lot recently with mine and it definitely is in this ballpark.



No way. I might have to try this. I always thought the HM-2 was only for a saturated, chainsaw, NAILS style tone. Never thought it could successfully be used as a boost.

I've seen these guys use 6505 amps in they're older music videos and live so maybe I can get something similar using an HM-2 into my AMT P2 (used as a preamp) ?


----------



## Masoo2 (Oct 3, 2016)

Such a good album. Nice riffs, solid vocals, and good mixing as well. I wouldn't have went for such a "raw" guitar tone (ie: tons of highs that would normally be cut are still there), but I suppose it works for the band.

Any recommendations if I enjoy this and a few other similar bands? 

Feign, Extortionist, Traitors, Bodysnatcher, kinda Fit For A King, Black Tongue, Bury the Kings, Darke Complex, Beyond Cure, Enterprise Earth, Yuth Forever, A Wake in Providence, and Depths already fill up my Spotify library, but I'm craving for more of this stuff.

There is just something about beatdown/downtempo/hardcore/whatever that really resonates with me. It's just pure heaviness with some "emotion" if that makes sense.


----------



## Eptaceros (Oct 4, 2016)

kindsage said:


> No way. I might have to try this. I always thought the HM-2 was only for a saturated, chainsaw, NAILS style tone. Never thought it could successfully be used as a boost.
> 
> I've seen these guys use 6505 amps in they're older music videos and live so maybe I can get something similar using an HM-2 into my AMT P2 (used as a preamp) ?



For some reason, the majority of HM-2 users just dial everything to 10 and leave it at that. and it works, sure, but you can get pretty versatile with those things.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Oct 4, 2016)

Masoo2 said:


> Such a good album. Nice riffs, solid vocals, and good mixing as well. I wouldn't have went for such a "raw" guitar tone (ie: tons of highs that would normally be cut are still there), but I suppose it works for the band.
> 
> Any recommendations if I enjoy this and a few other similar bands?
> 
> ...



This is one of my favorites of this kind of music, right here:


----------



## MikeH (Oct 6, 2016)

BrailleDecibel said:


> This is one of my favorites of this kind of music, right here:




Dude, yes. Kublai Khan is so good. Saw them at the end of last year right when this album came out, and they destroyed.


Also, Laugh Tracks has been on constant repeat for me these past few days. It's so damn good. "And in the end, when it's your time to be judged, you'll get what you fucking deserve! YOU SON OF A B!TCH! " Instant car/bedroom mosh moment.


----------



## Caleb Browning (Jul 18, 2019)

@BrailleDecibel the lows are done by the guitarist, Issac Hale. But they are absolutely killer. Hands down one of my fav bands and one of the best bands I've seen live.


----------



## Doug N (Jul 18, 2019)

Holy necro bump! 

I haven't listened to any of their old stuff but I've heard what has been previewed for their upcoming release, pretty aggressive and bueno.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Jul 20, 2019)

I saw Knocked loose with Everytime I Die a couple years back, one of the most electric shows I’ve been too! I didn’t even listen to Knocked Loose until seeing them live, they killed it!


----------



## MikeH (Jul 20, 2019)

A worthy bump, as I’m stoked on the singles they’ve recently released. Can’t wait for the album. Also, that cover of Slings and Arrows by The Warriors is fucking incredible.


----------



## eggy in a bready (Jul 22, 2019)

holdddd up... a Warriors cover? high school is flashing before my eyes


----------



## Bearitone (Jul 22, 2019)

Since this thread was bumped I just want to say I came pretty close to getting the same tone as the laugh tracks record using a Behringer HM300 and tube screamer into a 6505 style preamp.

The trick is setting the HM300 as a boost. set the bass at about 3:00 and treble at about 1:30. Gain at zero, volume maxed.

Run this into a regular OD like a Maxon or tubscreamer (also set to boost), then into a 6505.

Last thing is to back off the volume knob on your guitar at least 50%. This part is crucial.

This adds the chainsaw grind while maintaining clarity. My HM300 is now an “always-on” pedal.


----------



## Ordacleaphobia (Jul 22, 2019)

New single is another banger.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 9, 2019)




----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 9, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


>


I was there for this!

Kerrang! has been filming a series of free shows called the K! Pit series in this 100-capacity room out in Brooklyn. Tickets go stupid fast as soon as the free shows are announced. Jesus Piece, Knocked Loose, Vein... I wonder who is next to come through.


----------



## DeathbyDesign (Aug 9, 2019)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> I was there for this!
> 
> Kerrang! has been filming a series of free shows called the K! Pit series in this 100-capacity room out in Brooklyn. Tickets go stupid fast as soon as the free shows are announced. Jesus Piece, Knocked Loose, Vein... I wonder who is next to come through.



I saw Cory from Norma Jean say they are doing a show there soon on IG.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 9, 2019)

DeathbyDesign said:


> I saw Cory from Norma Jean say they are doing a show there soon on IG.


In Brooklyn? Or NYC in general?

This whole K! Pit thing by Kerrang seems to be showcasing trending bands in this new, up-and-coming wave of modern hardcore/beatdown music.


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 9, 2019)

Emperor Guillotine said:


> This whole K! Pit thing by Kerrang seems to be showcasing trending bands in this new, *up-and-coming wave of modern hardcore/beatdown* music.



Yes, like Mastodon, Sum 41, and Parkway Drive. 
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6gcbAt8aQiAPHpHW9pSyk6Qw8jEYHiYN

I'm kidding of course, there is lots of cool hardcore on the K! Pit series. The Employed to Serve one is good, too many people sleeping on their new album from a few months back.


----------



## Emperor Guillotine (Aug 9, 2019)

gunshow86de said:


> Yes, like Mastodon, Sum 41, and Parkway Drive.
> https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL6gcbAt8aQiAPHpHW9pSyk6Qw8jEYHiYN
> 
> I'm kidding of course, there is lots of cool hardcore on the K! Pit series. The Employed to Serve one is good, too many people sleeping on their new album from a few months back.


I meant like specifically here in the NYC area. I’m currently going through the other videos and checking out where the shows took place.


----------



## MikeH (Aug 23, 2019)

New album is fucking incredible. Just straight up mosh the whole time. And they have a track with Keith Buckley on it, which kills.


----------



## dhgrind (Aug 23, 2019)

saw them in Phoenix last year, they live up to their name. people were literally knocked the fuck out in the pit, broken noses, missing teeth, eyebrows/lips split open.


----------



## Acaciastrain360 (Aug 24, 2019)

K


MikeH said:


> New album is fucking incredible. Just straight up mosh the whole time. And they have a track with Keith Buckley on it, which kills.



keith is so sick


----------



## Joan Maal (Aug 24, 2019)

Now YES... Thanks


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## MikeH (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## JD27 (Aug 30, 2019)

Just checked out new album. Damn the guitar tone is sick. Vocals take some getting used to, but I dig the music enough.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 31, 2019)




----------



## gunshow86de (Sep 2, 2019)

Melon reviewing Knocked Loose.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 2, 2019)

/adds Swollen Pickle to wish list


----------

